# Back for more



## emzornes (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello all it has been a while since I have posted or even been around so long so that I forgot my password and we even have built a house in between time. I have not stopped collecting though and it has even somewhat gotten out of control in some people standards but I still enjoy it. Here are some pictures of my collection I still have more that are not pictured but they are more common local stuff. Glad to be back


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 12, 2016)

Some Interesting stuff. LEON.


----------



## emzornes (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Leon I am no where near the collector you are but I have a few things. The bottle opener pictured with the brass luggage tag came with the Blue Licks Springs crate I guess when they shipped them like that they included an opener it was hung down over the crate latch when I bought it.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2016)

Great stuff ! Really like the Woods Druggist, and paper labeled Whiskeys There not see a lot.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice looking collection!  I know you're proud to have a nice place to display and enjoy your bottles.  Congrats on the new home.

I look forward to seeing more of your Kentucky bottles.  I have only one in my lil' collection.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Emz, 
               Welcome back, I like your collection. Are those labeled beers? I hope you built the house big enough for your collection!


----------



## emzornes (Dec 19, 2016)

coldwater diver said:


> Hi Emz,
> Welcome back, I like your collection. Are those labeled beers? I hope you built the house big enough for your collection!



Thanks glad to be back and unfortunately I did not build the house big enough but might build another one later. It was supposed to be just a place to go into when we went to our farm but we ended up making it bigger and moving into it. I hope one day I can build a bigger house and turn this one into my toy room. The labeled bottles are actually Blue Licks Springs mineral water bottles which is about 5 miles from where I live. Thanks again and Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------

